# did i get a male?



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so i went to petco and got these two female bettas one vt the other a ct. the ct in the photo there has gotten pretty aggressive with all the fish and at her own reflection . the way she is acting i'm starting to think it's a he. what are your thoughts?:fish9:


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Look for the egg spot on her tummy. It's a small white dot. If it isn't there, could be a male. Keep a close watch on it. If it gets to aggressive towards the other one, it could kill it. Might need to separate them. Do you have plenty of plants to creat a "division" in the tank? Maybe someone with more knowledge sewill chime in.

have a blessed day


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

yes she dose have an egg spot but before she got to bad i took her out. don't know if that was a smart thing or a dumb thing. would the sudden aggression be normal and if so how long will it last?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still a bit young to say really. Not old enough to see ovaries, egg spot is misleading as males and females can have it. Aggression can be either as well as flaring ( we flare train our girls for show like we do the males so not a sure sign of sex). 

However the body shape looks more male to me but again the age, I cannot be certain


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Ditto to Majerah1

have a blessed day


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

The fish in question is still a bit young to sex. The "egg spot" is only a good way to tell male from female when they are bigger and along with looking at other characteristics. Males will sometimes have a fake "egg spot" which can be very misleading. 

Females are aggressive to each other just like males are. They don't make a territory which is why they can sometimes be housed together. You do have to have AT LEAST 5 females for this to work or you are setting yourself up for failure. Even with the correct number of females in the tank, it does not mean that it won't turn out a bloodbath since sometimes it just will not work. This is why sororities (keeping female bettas in one tank together) are not for beginners and really should only be attempted by people that understand betta body language.

In your situation, I would recommend dividing your tank if it is big enough. If not, then you will need to get a second tank for one of your bettas.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

wow i put a hand mirror up to it's tank and it flared out and went into attack mode like no tomorrow! and it's color brightened up alot. and also has these vertical strips what dose that mean? don't know if you can see them in the photos,[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Vertical stripes like that are normally seen as breeding stripes and most frequently show up on female bettas when they are around a male. I have seen some males display the vertical stripes when around a male bigger or more aggressive than themselves. I still really do not see anything that points any which way enough to be able to tell you male or female with this particular individual. Aggressive flaring is not something that only males will do.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks right now i'm trying to figure out the age of both nix and sky but am having no luck i do think sky is younger though. he/she seems smaller to nix. and nix has just started a bubble nest lol . it's so cute watching him/her make it XD


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok so now i've noticed a few things about nixe. nix is now making bubble nets, flaring once in a whale, and i can see the beard sticking out from the gills it's red and the anal fin seems to be just a bit not by much longer and the tail not sure if that counts for any thing with ct . nix is my first one


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

the best way to sex a young betta, firstly is to check the eggspot. if the eggspot is pointing backward with a black dot on it(the part of the eggspot where the eggs exit) then its a female. the other way is to check the dorsal when it flares..in males the dorsal will extend halfway past the tail even touching the tail when it flares. in a female the dorsal will barely reach the tail and sometimes may touch the tail as well, but ONLY the TIP of the dorsal will touch, if it even reaches that far.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

a third, but unreliable way to tell is again the dorsal. it will be bigger which is why in males it half extends past the tail...

so to recap: 
1. check the direction eggspot is pointing, and if there is a black dot on it.
2. check if the dorsal fin reaches the tail and extends past(only half the dorsal will extend, the other half of course will be more visibile) 
3. check the size of the dorsal.

your "female" looks like a female to me. mine look almost exactly like that and i also thought they looked male. obviously they werent as one spawned mid afternoon today


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not always correct, Shark. I have seen females with huge dorsals, that is all up to genetics, not sex. Also seen males with egg spots how you describe. Again this fish is too young to be certain on sex. Looks female in the last pic but male in the first. Too young to know for sure.


----------

